# Weight loss for women in their 50's



## Jedi Lady (Nov 8, 2022)

Is it possible? Has anyone actually accomplished it?  I mean without getting sick?


----------



## Pinky (Nov 8, 2022)

I lost a fair amount of weight in my 50's, due to being on a restricted diet because of a fatty liver.
Extreme restriction of any type of fats .. no butter/margarine/oil. Plain vinegar on salads. 

I never got sick or felt deprived, though it was a major adjustment. I went down several dress sizes.


----------



## NorthernLight (Nov 8, 2022)

Yes, I think 3 times since I turned 50. On Atkins or keto, whatever you want to call it.

It never made me sick. I just gave in to temptation or social pressure after a year or so.

Now I'm back on keto. Lost 10 pounds in October! 20 more to go, which might take a few months.

Oops, sorry, title says "women in their 50s." I'm 70 now, but I was in my early 50s the first time.


----------



## John cycling (Nov 8, 2022)

Jedi Lady said:


> Is it possible? Has anyone actually accomplished it?  I mean without getting sick?


Use the force.


----------



## LadyEmeraude (Nov 8, 2022)

In my 50's I was able to lose some desired weight. That specifically was
because I made adjustments to what I ate, along with portion control.
and daily exercise 45 min each day, and I did not just change my eating
for a week but did it for a full year. It absolutely worked for me.

I am an 'excuse' eater, I make excuses to eat what I want, when I want, and
how I want. When I get in this chosen mode, I will put on pounds every time.

So, for me it is not medical, or health related to why I am a bit 'fluffy' at times.

It will always remain my eating habits, and if I keep them at a good status or
a not good status.


----------



## Jedi Lady (Nov 8, 2022)

Alright, so this unicorn exists. My mom could never do it until she got cancer. My friend is losing weight because of pancreatitis. That's what I meant by "without getting sick."

I went to the gym and hired a trainer for a year and a half and gained 10 lbs. I was in the most abusive relationship of my life at the time, and that stress just doesn't allow weight loss. I'm 4 years out and Covid closed my ballet school and the honkey tonks and so I stopped dancing. Somehow must overcome the inertia.


----------



## Teacher Terry (Nov 8, 2022)

When Covid hit and was killing old fat people with preexisting conditions I figured that the only thing I had control over was the fat part. I lost 50lbs and it took 6 months at 66 by eating 1600 calories a day. I have always exercised. 2 years later it’s still off.


----------



## Jedi Lady (Nov 8, 2022)

Teacher Terry said:


> When Covid hit and was killing old fat people with preexisting conditions I figured that the only thing I had control over was the fat part. I lost 50lbs and it took 6 months at 66 by eating 1600 calories a day. I have always exercised. 2 years later it’s still off.


Did you increase your caloric intake after it came off? How did you track calories?


----------



## Wontactmyage (Nov 8, 2022)

Jedi Lady said:


> Is it possible? Has anyone actually accomplished it?  I mean without getting sick?


Well… not in my 50s but in my 60s I switched to a keto lifestyle and lost 55 lbs but that was not the important thing  to me.
My health improvement was through the roof.
 I was considered a teeter tottery person. Could barely get up on a step stool without feeling like I might fall off it. My internal system was a wreck. No more. I walk about 3 miles every other day and in the gym two days a week. Never had been in a gym since junior high. If you want to know more about my journey and my keto lifestyle I wrote about it on my blog.
https://daisyhillstudio.art.blog/blog/
Good luck in any journey you choose for better health.


----------



## palides2021 (Nov 8, 2022)

Jedi Lady said:


> Alright, so this unicorn exists. My mom could never do it until she got cancer. My friend is losing weight because of pancreatitis. That's what I meant by "without getting sick."
> 
> I went to the gym and hired a trainer for a year and a half and gained 10 lbs. I was in the most abusive relationship of my life at the time, and that stress just doesn't allow weight loss. I'm 4 years out and Covid closed my ballet school and the honkey tonks and so I stopped dancing. Somehow must overcome the inertia.


Senior Forums has a great dancing thread (started by @Lara  ). I use that sometimes to dance to. Try it out!


----------



## palides2021 (Nov 8, 2022)

Wontactmyage said:


> Well… not in my 50s but in my 60s I switched to a keto lifestyle and lost 55 lbs but that was not the important thing  to me.
> My health improvement was through the roof.
> I was considered a teeter tottery person. Could barely get up on a step stool without feeling like I might fall off it. My internal system was a wreck. No more. I walk about 3 miles every other day and in the gym two days a week. Never had been in a gym since junior high. If you want to know more about my journey and my keto lifestyle I wrote about it on my blog.
> https://daisyhillstudio.art.blog/blog/
> Good luck in any journey you choose for better health.


Thanks for sharing your journey on your blog! You looked great in the photo! I also have chosen Keto for a number of reasons, and am enjoying it. Keep up the good work!


----------



## Wontactmyage (Nov 8, 2022)

palides2021 said:


> Thanks for sharing your journey on your blog! You looked great in the photo! I also have chosen Keto for a number of reasons, and am enjoying it. Keep up the good work!


Thank you. Continued health to you! I wish I could have done this in my 50s and even earlier but better late than never.


----------



## Alligatorob (Nov 8, 2022)

Not a lady and past my 50s, but I have gained and lost a lot of weight, and know some women who have as well.  I am about 180 lbs down from my peak weight a number of years ago.

First of all my golden rule of dieting applies to everyone, no matter the age or the sex.  If you eat fewer calories than you burn you will lose fat.  It is as simple as that.  There are diets like low carb or intermittent fasting that can help some people do that, but the rule doesn't change.

As we age our rate of calorie burn slows, so we can't eat as much as when we were younger without gaining weight.  Same is true for men or women.  However I do believe that women's metabolism, the calorie burn rate, drops more quickly than men's, particularly during menopause.  Therefore to maintain weight women have to reduce calories more than men.  These are generalizations, it can vary a bit from person to person.

Note that I said  lose fat, not lose weight in my golden rule.  This is because weight is the cumulative of your fat, muscle, water, etc.  I believe losing fat is what matters most.  I believe that some women retain more water during menopause, which will effect weight.  A few pounds, not a lot.  And all of us lose muscle as we age, exercise can help, but some muscle loss is inevitable.


----------



## Wontactmyage (Nov 8, 2022)

Alligatorob said:


> Not a lady and past my 50s, but I have gained and lost a lot of weight, and know some women who have as well.  I am about 180 lbs down from my peak weight a number of years ago.
> 
> First of all my golden rule of dieting applies to everyone, no matter the age or the sex.  If you eat fewer calories than you burn you will lose fat.  It is as simple as that.  There are diets like low carb or intermittent fasting that can help some people do that, but the rule doesn't change.
> 
> ...


Hummm interesting thoughts and a lot to consider. I might add more after I absorb more of your post. 

Here are my first thoughts.
There has been some thoughts currently that hormones are more in play especially as we age. Also, coming to see that it’s not as much as calories in calories out as the body’s usage of metabolic dense foods. 

Our food has changed so much in our lifetime, no longer as “pure” (GMO) science of “making” food and the realization that EVERYTHING tastes better with sugar. Not healthy for us but addictive.
There are many documentaries that address the changes in the food we eat. Food Inc. comes to mind.


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 8, 2022)

Yes, I'm well over 50 and have lost weight.  Anyone can lose with patience and willingness.  You just need to chose a plan that is good for you.


----------



## Teacher Terry (Nov 8, 2022)

Jedi Lady said:


> Did you increase your caloric intake after it came off? How did you track calories?


No I still eat the same amount of calories and just maintain. I weighed and or measured everything. I bought a kitchen scale to weigh food. I looked up the calories on the package or online.


----------



## NorthernLight (Nov 9, 2022)

I'd like to mention that keto is not really about calories. It operates on a different principle. (Of course, some might consume fewer calories by cutting out desserts, etc., but that's incidental.)

One of the advantages of keto is that one feels less hungry. So it might be of interest to those whose will power has failed them.


----------



## Alligatorob (Nov 9, 2022)

NorthernLight said:


> I'd like to mention that keto is not really about calories.


It is true that keto works for many people without counting calories.  That is because people on a keto diet usually eat fewer calories, even without counting or tracking.  One of the reasons keto works is as you say it often leaves you less hungry.  

This has a good discussion of the issue:

Should I Count Calories on a Ketogenic Diet?​https://www.ruled.me/counting-calories-on-ketogenic-diet/


----------



## NorthernLight (Nov 9, 2022)

Well yes, there are lots of discussions about it.


----------



## Wontactmyage (Nov 10, 2022)

I started with Keto and still use the basics however I am leaning to more carnivore.


----------



## s76l42 (Dec 7, 2022)

Maintaining muscle is very important. Lift weights and move your body. Eat real foods and avoid processed foods and sugar.


----------



## Mojaveoutdoors (Dec 8, 2022)

Alligatorob is on target with all his replies here. Regardless of all that other mumbo jumbo ie: keto, hormonal balance, etc. 
The bottom line is that if you eat more daily calories over a period of time than you expend both through your base metabolic rate and your daily activities, then you will gain weight. If you eat less calories each day than you expend over a period of time then you will lose weight. Yes there are certain rarer medical conditions that may be outside of this, but for the vast majority it's an inescapable fact. It really does come down to calories in vs. calories out. Now this does not mean you can still have a crappy sugar filled diet. You still have to eat healthy while in a calorie deficit. Which is lean proteins, moderate carbs (made with whole grains,  starches, or other as unprocessed carbs as possible), healthy fats, lots of veggies, and some fruits. The Mediterranian diet is a great example of this and is not even a "diet" as much as a way of eating for thousands of years.


----------



## Wontactmyage (Dec 8, 2022)

Does anybody here watch ”Alone”? What does this have to do with loosing weight, you ask? They come to find out as they attempt to find food to sustain them in the wilderness, it is fat and protein. Yes,  loosing weight can and will happen when you starve yourself but getting enough fat and protein is necessary. They can do without carbs, starch, grains, and definitely anything sugar (this includes most fruits).  Carbs are in almost anything other than meat and fat so reducing all other foods other than fat and meat will reduce carbs.

So you call the Mediterranean diet not a diet and that is fine. If it works for you that is good. 

I do not call Keto a diet either nor do I call it mumbo, jumbo  I call it a lifestyle that I have been able to reduce my weight to a level that at this age, is great. I have the mobility and stamina that I have not had for at least 20 years. No more aches and pains in my joints, clarity of thought has returned. I have had terrible digestive and elimination troubles all my life until I changed my lifestyle to Keto.  
For me, getting my carb intake down to 15% of my total daily intake. For me, no rice, beans, breads (flours), potatoes. I have not missed them and they have made my system/ elimination work just great.  

I do believe, that in women, metabolism does play a small role in their body. As we age we do change metabolically.

Check out Dr Berg: https://www.drberg.com/
Dr. Josh Axe  https://www.youtube.com/user/doctorjoshaxe
There are many podcasts also from people other than these two. 

Changing ones food lifestyle is not easy so, if you want a change stop calling it a diet and call it your rest of your lifestyle change. Commitment and education to make a change is what is needed.


----------



## BlissfullyUnawareCanadian (Dec 11, 2022)

I hope so! I am 53 and really feeling my weight lately. It’s affecting my health in so many ways, and I can’t find winter dress boots that fit my thick ankles and calves 

I have an appointment in January to talk to my doctor. My family has diabetes on both sides so I’m going to end up with that if I don’t change my weight and bad habits. I also have sleep apnea and high blood pressure because of my weight. I am 5’8” and 260 lbs.


----------



## Wontactmyage (Dec 11, 2022)

BlissfullyUnawareCanadian said:


> I hope so! I am 53 and really feeling my weight lately. It’s affecting my health in so many ways, and I can’t find winter dress boots that fit my thick ankles and calves
> 
> I have an appointment in January to talk to my doctor. My family has diabetes on both sides so I’m going to end up with that if I don’t change my weight and bad habits. I also have sleep apnea and high blood pressure because of my weight. I am 5’8” and 260 lbs.


Before you go to your Dr. Look up keto and diabetes. 
So many have reduced or reversed with a diet change. Dr will always want to put you on a drug unless… you say let me change what I eat first. If your ready if not he will put you on a pill.
https://draxe.com/nutrition/keto-diet-and-diabetes/
I too had thick feet and ankles I now have my feet and ankles back to my normal size. Changing diet is the easiest and hardest thing to do given our current foods. 

Just make note*** many Dr. It’s about how many drugs can they put you on sometimes good but mostly be aware of the side effects (short term or long term effects). Also what does it harm to change your food intake and get the same results as a pill.


----------



## Wontactmyage (Dec 11, 2022)

Here are a few sites that take on the calories in calories out. 
I tend to think that taking the calories in candy versus the same calorie’s in steak process in the body differently. So if I had a diet of 1200 calories in steak instead of 1200 calories in candy my body would be healthier in steak than candy.

https://www.bodybuilding.com/content/is-ca

https://www.foodnetwork.com/healthyeats/healthy-tips/top-calorie-myths


----------



## Victoria (Dec 11, 2022)

Alligatorob said:


> It is true that keto works for many people without counting calories.  That is because people on a keto diet usually eat fewer calories, even without counting or tracking.  One of the reasons keto works is as you say it often leaves you less hungry.
> 
> This has a good discussion of the issue:
> 
> Should I Count Calories on a Ketogenic Diet?​https://www.ruled.me/counting-calories-on-ketogenic-diet/


Be careful though, because I read that keto was making people sick.


----------



## Wontactmyage (Dec 12, 2022)

Victoria said:


> Be careful though, because I read that keto was making people sick.


What kind of sick?


----------



## Wontactmyage (Dec 12, 2022)

Victoria said:


> Be careful though, because I read that keto was making people sick.


There is a thing called “keto flu”. It happens when you first go on keto. I did not have it. Here is are some links.
https://perfectketo.com/keto-flu/
https://www.dietdoctor.com/low-carb/keto/flu-side-effects


----------

